# Protecting boy parts



## VMakes6 (Apr 12, 2013)

We have our first hunting dog and are learning as we go. Actually, he's my husband's hunting dog and my fourth baby  I've tried the search bar but can't seem to find what I'm looking for. Perhaps my keywords weren't appropriate...in more ways than one. Roger (9 months) went out this morning for the first time in snow with my husband. He and I walk through snowy fields so it's not new to him but it was the first time he was "working" and focusing hard on finding his birds, while having too much fun. It's warmer here today (30 degrees). The past few weeks it's been down to -40 so he's been pretty restless and ready to get out. So, after today's brief hunt, about an hour or so, the poor guy has really red, raw testicles. What to you use for protection? He does wear a skid plate. I'm not planning to let him go again until next year because of it. At this point he goes along just have fun and do what puppies do but what do you do when he's really focused on his job and they're out longer? Any recommendations to keep his boy parts safe?
And we are aware that Vizslas get chilly compared to other breeds..he has coats but he gets so hot moving constantly...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Mushers balm - fact of life - more he works - the tuffer they become


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

In Boy Scouts the first level a young male achieves is called is Tenderfoot. As a young male Vizlsa, Roger has only reached the level of Tenderbits.

-40 sounds awful but 30 is great hunting weather for a naked Hungarian Pointer.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/12/classic-pheasant-hunt.html

RBD


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

We recently had a vet visit for Oquirrh's testicles that became extremely red, raw and scabbed. We were given antibotics to clear them up, but just be careful whatever you do put on them that 1. it isn't toxic to him. 2. he doesn't lick it so much that it irritates it more. Your boy should get used to the cold. It's okay for the man bits to become red, but keep an eye on them to not get too dry or start to lose hair. Oq's problems were from playing/running in the Great Salt Lake (VERY salty), not from the snow. I also put sunscreen (burt's bees) on the man bits when I know he will be out for long periods at a time, especially in the snow, since the glare from the snow is so dangerous. As for keeping them from getting too dry, I've started using coconut oil. This is okay for him to digest, but I try to put it on him when he won't have much free time to lick it off. I.e. walks, working/hunting, or sleeping.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Qu - U R 2 NICE !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This stuff works great.
http://musherssecret.net/
I've even used it to prevent, or cover chaffing on the dogs.
I use it on Lucy's feet when she will be running gravel roads, or if we are hunting marshes. It just creates a barrier between the dog, and the outside world.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If he loves being out in the field, I wouldn't keep him from it. Most things can be done in moderation for the young dogs.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We hast he's are problem last times ew ere out. W's man parts got scratched to **** and red. Didn't seem to bother him though and he healed right up. I plan to use mushers before we go out this time... And I have bag balm ready too for after.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)

It is a mute subject because many, if not, most dogs are neutered :'(

The Nuts  are blessed with a very good blood supply and operate best at slightly lower temps than the rest of the body (as in humans  boxers rather than briefs)
at 13 F they light up red like Christmas ornaments and have yet to see them freeze or suffer from frostbite. 

I would worry more about the delicate ears suffering frostbite. 

http://www.critters360.com/index.php/frostbite-in-dogs-signs-and-treatments-6447/


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

R said:


> Qu - U R 2 NICE !!!!!!!! LOL


Gotta keep the boys protected! ;D


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

WillowyndRanch said:


> As much as I understand the desire to coat them, if you are going to be using him as a breeding boy, it's best to only touch up the sore parts, don't cover the entire testicle. By waxing or coating with things like Musher's Secret (a wax) or Vaseline it can raise the temperature of the testicles, reducing sperm count and motility. They hang out for a reason.
> That said, they do toughen up with exposure - painful as it looks.
> Ken


Very valuable info, Ken, and definitely something we would not have thought of!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It is a valuable point Ken
.I hadn't thought of that when using it to protect against snow. I just looked at it as guys wear long johns in the cold weather.


----------

